# ERI - top of waiting list



## Twinkle0801 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi i was looking for some advice. i had an appointment today and was told that we are at the top of the list and i have to call with my November af. The consultant didnt really explain what is going to happen in November, she had spoke us through the process of the treatment but i have heard before that you do a mock transfer. Can anyone tell me if i will actually be starting treatment and doing the injections in November or if that is for the mock. Also if anyone can explain the process of what will happen from now, i have been told that i will be doing the short protocol and i am doing ICSI


Thanks   


Sam x


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

hi twinkle i am in the exact place you are except i had my mock transfer and get real transfer end of this month beginning of next. mock transfer is easy, you don't feel it they do it on the same table/room as internal scan  loving we are almost same age too  whats been your process through this all x wb


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry forgot to add real transfer at injections should follow soon after. i had endometrosis so my treatment was a little different, i don't know what short protocol is and i am also doing ICSI  any more questions and i will try to answer x


----------



## Twinkle0801 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Phoenix sorry for the late reply, just noticed now that you had commented. Thanks for replying   .do you think I will get my mock transfer in November when I call the first day of my af? I was hoping to start treatment that month but if they still have to do mock then might not be until December, least it's not too far away now. Have you been waiting long to start treatment? I was told that I will be on the short protocol of injections think it means that I wont be injecting as long Incase my ovaries over stimulate( thank god, not Sure how I will manage to do them). Have you started doing the injections? Yeah glad we about the same age   , I wasn't sure if there was anyone about our age as the nurses and consultants always comment how young we are! Good luck and all the best for your treatment x


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Twinkle0801, how are you, where abouts are you from?  Don't worry about the late reply, just glad u did. When is AF due? it should be straight after AF. I had Mock on 28/8/13 and on the 13/9/12 i start getting stimulation injections of burselin, DP says he will do them, they are tiny needles so not so bad, look on youtube for injection videos . So not much time in between, I am also short protocol which just makes the whole process much quicker, if you went on down reg drugs then it could take a long while. We've been ttc since 2006 and went on the list 2007. But due to a few family issues we kept delaying. Now its so surreal, i could be preg by October, scary stuff. Don't want to get my hopes up as this is our one and only try. How have you felt through all of this? Ive been waiting about a yr and a half, by the time i could be pregnant it will be 2 years. Ive got to do burselin for 10 days and get egg recovery some time in the week of 24/9/12. I know right, I'm short and baby faced so doesn't help but they just say age is on my side which i like hearing  I am TERRIFIED of over stimulating the ovaries, getting too many eggs and end up hospitalised :/ good luck to you too and baby dust alllll  the way hugs x


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

OMG im from Penicuik too hahaha, small world after all.


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey well, im not too sure about the situation with AF, better calling asap and finding out before you call about AF. Im sorry im not much help about that  It will be my only try due to money 
I was exactly the same, they keep you in the dark and then boom everything rolls all together, i cant believe how fast its all happened. Scary and exciting. Its funny i think the exact same, dont want to get your hopes up but at the same time cant hep but look at things on the internet about being pregnant. Ah well positive thoughts i suppose.
I feel good. Just scared of going into hyperstimulation and having to put the whole thing off. If you do go into hyperstimulation it takes 3 months to recover and you have to freeze your embryos and spent some time in hospital recovering :/ thats the not so fun part, but ive been through worse. Dont worry about the questions im the same 
Well my cycles all a bit messed up as i had surgery for endometriosis and had to go on injections which stopped my periods so i couldnt even tell u when my periods were ment to be. it was a few days after my last injection of ZOLADEX. 
I will keep you posted, keep in touch and let me know how the phone call to hospital goes.
Robyn xx


----------

